# Southern California Breeders List



## DanaRuns

Here, I'm starting a list of breeders in SoCal, from the Mexican border to the Central Valley and Central Coast. I'll add to it as I go. Most will be what I believe to be good and reputable breeders, but there may be a few cautionary tales listed here, too. Feel free to add to my list.

A "*" means that I know the breeder personally and recommend them.
A "!" means that I would not recommend getting a puppy from this breeder.

All * and ! are my own personal opinions, as of the date of this posting, and may change after the time to edit the post expires.

Okay, here we go...

-----------

*24kt Goldens -- Judi Voss 24 Golden Retrievers

*Autumnwind Goldens -- Linda Isaacson Autumn Golden Retrievers, LosAlamitois, CA 

*Birch Hollow Goldens -- Laura Clarke 

Buttercup Goldens -- (I don't know this breeder but I have seen a couple of her girls in the show ring and know that they are nicely bred.)

*Cabot Ridge Goldens -- Robert Scott (does not breed often, owner is professional handler)

*Calico Goldens -- Mary Thompson 

*Crossbow Goldens -- Sharon Hansen 

*Doizaki Goldens -- Hisato Doizaki 

Emerald Goldens 


*Five Star/Musicur Goldens -- Suzanne Wilson & Star Beckwith

Gold Fever Goldens -- Maureen Smith 

*Icarian Golden Retrievers -- Ramsey Fadiman 

Kate's Goldens -- Kathy Clarke 

Miraleste Goldens -- Gloria Henderson

*Premiere Goldens -- Christine & Lauren Texter Premiere Golden Retrievers

*Promise Goldens -- Judy Inman A PROMISE KENNELS

*Quailwood Goldens -- Marjorie Blake 

Royal Goldens -- Â_Â_Â_Â_ Royal Golden Retrievers - Home

*Ridgeview Goldens -- Melissa Simpson 

Saddle Creek Farms Goldens 

Scott's 24kt Goldens -- Joanne Scott 24K Goldens: Champion Golden Retrievers

Shadalane Goldens -- Shadalane Golden Retrievers (See threads about this breeder)

*Season's Goldens -- Paula Rowan 

Stellar Goldens -- Julia Wolfe & Gael Parks Stellar Home - www.stellargoldens.com

*Sunbeam Goldens -- Cathie Turner Sunbeam Goldens (longtime breeder, conformation show judge of Goldens)

*Tapestry Goldens -- Terrie Johnson, DVM (don't know that she's breeding, but lovely dogs and she is a repro vet)

Trolleycar Goldens -- Miki Shannon Trolleycar Golden Retrievers

*Victory Goldens -- Michelle Moore Vasquez Golden Info, Victory Goldens Aliso Viejo, CA Victory Goldens Home








Victory Golden Retrievers


Golden Retrievers, Golden Retriever Puppies, Golden Retriever Stud Dog, Southern California, Orange County, Conformation, Training, Grooming, Handling, Southern California Golden Retriever Breeders




www.victorygoldens.com





*Wildwest Goldens -- George Joseph Wild West Golden Retrievers

*Woodland Goldens -- Sharon Shilkoff Woodland Golden Retrievers home page

*Wood River Goldens -- Kathie Knittle Wood River Goldens


----------



## TheresaD

Julius Wolfe of Stellar is part of the GRCGLA and we see her at meetings and events.


----------



## HiTideGoldens

Dana I don't think the website for a Seasons Gold is accurate. Looks like another breeder using the same name in North Carolina. This is a great idea though!!!


----------



## Brave

In for future reference. 

Great job, Dana!


----------



## kwhit

Love this thread! Thanks for taking the time to do this...


----------



## DanaRuns

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Dana I don't think the website for a Seasons Gold is accurate. Looks like another breeder using the same name in North Carolina. This is a great idea though!!!


You're right. Thanks. Fixing!

And I don't think Paula has a website.


----------



## DanaRuns

kwhit said:


> Love this thread! Thanks for taking the time to do this...


When I get this one as complete as I can, I'm going to do the same thing for NorCal breeders.


----------



## aznkorboi

wow. thanks for this!


----------



## aznkorboi

any idea on how Debra is? 
Royal Goldens --      Royal Golden Retrievers - Home


----------



## DanaRuns

aznkorboi said:


> any idea on how Debra is?
> Royal Goldens -- Â*Â*Â*Â* Royal Golden Retrievers - Home


Though I live in the OC and am active in Goldens, I do not know her. She says all the right things. But I see the bitch to be bred is under 2 years old and with no clearances whatsoever. She says no breeding unless the bitch gets her clearances so that is good. So it sounds good.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

My Summit came from Debra. We saw her turn some people down who wanted to let their Golden sleep in the garage.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb

We liked everything we saw Debra do and say. She also offered significant refunds on the purchase price for completed training, but we'd have done the training anyway and we're very happy with Summit, so we're not taking her up on it.


----------



## aznkorboi

cool thanks! I'm actually looking at a few breeders, Judy from A promise kennels, Linda from autumn wind, Debra from royal goldens, and Steph from glass butter cup!

I know Linda and Debra are great breeders, but does anyone on here have any Goldens from these other breeders?


----------



## DanaRuns

Oh! One to add to the list:

*Victory Goldens -- Michelle Moore Vasquez Golden Info, Victory Goldens Aliso Viejo, CA Victory Goldens Home

Mods: can one of you add this to the list in the OP? I forgot them, and now the time for editing has expired. Please add!


----------



## laureenw

*new to site, looking for help with clearances*

Thanks For the information . Appreciate it. Looking for puppy currently.


----------



## laureenw

Thanks , New to forum, cannot PM to anyone.


----------



## DanaRuns

I know of a bitch who was just bred a week ago. If it takes, there will be puppies available.


----------



## aznkorboi

Dana! Anyone else on this forum! Have been following for over a year now and I am very grateful to all of you! 

Judy at Promise Kennels will be having a few litters in 2015. As this is my first Golden, I want to make sure clearances and everything is in check! A few posts have given Judy a bad name, but she has been nothing but pleasant and informative to work with! 

Here is Tonka: Pedigree: BISS Am GCH/U-CH/Int. CH Eldorado's Promises D'Best H3x SDHF
- I dont understand the unknown eye clearances cleared 

Here is Eden: Pedigree: Am CH Promise's Vision Of Excellence

- Is this information alone good enough to ensure that their lineage has had certs done in the past? 

I have heard horror stories of friends with goldens with breeders who claim everything is certified only to find out this wasn't true.

Any quick tips would be greatly appreciated !


----------



## laureenw

Dana,
Thanks as well.
I was able to speak to someone yesterday and get on a list for a planned breeding in the future.


----------



## Zombo

DanaRuns: Thanks for the compilation!

aznkorboi: Our pup came from Promise Kennels almost four years ago (and happens to be a Tonka kid). Everything was in order when we went through the process, IIRC. She's a typical golden, eager to go out for walks or curl up on your feet. The only trouble we've had (besides being rookie owners), is that she's been a little susceptible to stress colitis -- nothing that can't be managed.


----------



## bellacoco

@DanaRuns - Thank you for all the wonderful information! Can't wait for the NorCal list.


----------



## rayrayboomboom

Hi Dana - I'm in the market for a golden and came across Wildflower Goldens. Do you have any opinion of them? Wildflower Goldens, Golden Retriever, Habor City, CA 

Their current litters clearance only go as far back as the parents, can't seem to find any other clearance history in the pedigree. Is this a red flag or not a big deal if the sire and dam check out?


----------



## laureenw

*breeder*

Have you heard of Forum Goldens?, I believe a combined kennel. Located in Woodcrest, CA . If so what are your thoughts on them.


----------



## Jerome.gibbs

This post has been edited due to a rule Infringement.


----------



## LJack

Firstly, not here. The advertising of breeding and stud service is prohibited on this forum. 

If you are interested in becoming a breeder, here are some items to ponder.

Does he have full registration? 
Is he over the age of two? 
Have the minimum health certification through Orthopedic Foundation for Animals for eyes (annual for the life of a dog who reproduces), heart (by cardiologist), elbows, and hips been done and passed?
How about the additional hereditary genetic tests like ichthyosis, PRA-1, PRA-2, DM, etc?
Has he been evaluated by an external expert in some form of competition like, conformation (dog shows like westminster), obedience, field, tracking, etc?

Having a boy places you in the pursued, not the persuer role in breeding plans. Most people who have girls that meet the above requirements are looking for a boy that has something unique in structure, workability, or health history to offer. Ussually a boy with more accomplishments than the bitch has. Aside from a tasteful add in a breed publication, boy owners have little to no control over attracting girls to breed. I know many nice boys who have titles and full clearances who have been used at stud little or not at all.

Other things to consider is the risk of health to your dog from breeding activities such as a bitch attacking him, her carring a disease (also STDs), or what would happen if the girl was injured in your care.

Breeding is really not for the feint of heart and a lot can go horribly wrong. If you are wanting a new puppy it will be easier and more likely to get specific traits to buy from a good breeder out of parents you like.


----------



## magicaj

*Thank You!*

Thank you for the links! I live in San Diego and I just started looking for a new golden puppy and this is super helpful. My searches on the internet did not turn up many of these sites - at least not how I was searching.

I currently have an 11 year old Golden, Baxter, and I am curious what others think about introducing a new puppy to a senior. Baxter is friendly with other dogs and lived most his life with a younger brother who passed due to heart problems.

Is this a bad idea, is he too old to welcome a new golden puppy?

Also, any referrals beyond the links are welcome!


----------



## LDBgolden

This has been so incredibly helpful! I didn't even know where to start until I found this list. THANK YOU!


----------



## DanaRuns

rayrayboomboom said:


> Hi Dana - I'm in the market for a golden and came across Wildflower Goldens. Do you have any opinion of them? Wildflower Goldens, Golden Retriever, Habor City, CA
> 
> Their current litters clearance only go as far back as the parents, can't seem to find any other clearance history in the pedigree. Is this a red flag or not a big deal if the sire and dam check out?


Sorry, I don't know them, at all. I like everything they say on their website. But since there is zero info about anything back beyond parents -- not even AKC registration numbers on some, and no clearances on any, and no longevity information, and no genetic information, etc., etc., etc. -- I personally would not buy a puppy from them without a LOT more information. But that's just me. They certainly have gotten clearances when none of the ancestors' owners have, so that says something good about them. But they only breed their own dogs together, so that doesn't say anything about them trying to breed good puppies, just that they breed what they happen to have on hand. Also, no photos of the dogs! I've never seen a website where breeders don't proudly display photos of their adult dogs. And their name and city are nowhere to be found. Testimonials mean zero. There's just too little information available to make me feel comfortable. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## SeanBH

DanaRuns said:


> Sorry, I don't know them, at all. I like everything they say on their website. But since there is zero info about anything back beyond parents -- not even AKC registration numbers on some, and no clearances on any, and no longevity information, and no genetic information, etc., etc., etc. -- I personally would not buy a puppy from them without a LOT more information. But that's just me. They certainly have gotten clearances when none of the ancestors' owners have, so that says something good about them. But they only breed their own dogs together, so that doesn't say anything about them trying to breed good puppies, just that they breed what they happen to have on hand. Also, no photos of the dogs! I've never seen a website where breeders don't proudly display photos of their adult dogs. And their name and city are nowhere to be found. Testimonials mean zero. There's just too little information available to make me feel comfortable. Your mileage may vary.


 Not that I can offer much in the way of knowledge here, but Dana's observations about lack of pictures and location information is one of my dropdead issues for further consideration when purusing the internet for ANYTHING. Webspace is really cheap, and unless they are trying to maintain it on a second-grader education, you should just call it an absolute pass.

Speaking of "web" beefs I have, irregular updating of their website is another issue I would move on with. I've seen many who have an available puppies page only to find out that moment was back in 2013. To me, those are people who are only living for the moment. Just do a drive-by.


----------



## deadmanh

Sue at Star at Musicur5StarGoldens are great people, I got my loving Rocket from them who recently passed away


----------



## DanaRuns

Just to point out: My *'s in the OP are meant for pet puppy buyers, and only indicate that (1) I know the breeder and (2) that those breeders do the four core clearances; it's not a judgment on what I think of their breeding program. As such, it is broadly inclusive rather than exclusive.


----------



## Anderson.beth

We need a northern ca list!


----------



## Anderson.beth

What about hi-tide goldens? Do you know them?


----------



## msheidiann

thanks for the great info. I am a total newbie! We live in Bakersfield...does anyone know if Marjorie Blake still breeds? Or does anyone have a recommendation of a breeder within a few hours of Bakersfield that has a litter planned around sept/oct?


----------



## DanaRuns

msheidiann said:


> thanks for the great info. I am a total newbie! We live in Bakersfield...does anyone know if Marjorie Blake still breeds? Or does anyone have a recommendation of a breeder within a few hours of Bakersfield that has a litter planned around sept/oct?


Despite some recent challenges, my understanding is that Marjorie is still breeding.


----------



## msheidiann

DanaRuns said:


> msheidiann said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the great info. I am a total newbie! We live in Bakersfield...does anyone know if Marjorie Blake still breeds? Or does anyone have a recommendation of a breeder within a few hours of Bakersfield that has a litter planned around sept/oct?
> 
> 
> 
> Despite some recent challenges, my understanding is that Marjorie is still breeding.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks for responding! We actually decided to go with Scott's 24K. We just put down a deposit for one of Rocky and Teaser's litter. Super excited!
Click to expand...


----------



## Kmullen

Anderson.beth said:


> What about hi-tide goldens? Do you know them?



Michelle with Hi-Tide golden is an excellent breeder. I would buy a golden from her in a heartbeat. She puts a ton of emphasis on health and temperament.


----------



## LDBgolden

aznkorboi said:


> cool thanks! I'm actually looking at a few breeders, Judy from A promise kennels, Linda from autumn wind, Debra from royal goldens, and Steph from glass butter cup!
> 
> I know Linda and Debra are great breeders, but does anyone on here have any Goldens from these other breeders?


I have an 18 week old puppy from Promise Kennels and it was the best decision of my life. My puppy is handsome, smart/easily trainable, and friendly. I got him at 10 weeks old and Judy had already taught him sit and down, crate trained him (he was potty trained within a day or so of coming home), socialized him to all kinds of noises and sounds (the 4th of July fireworks didn't phase him and he's so easy to bathe and groom), and was available all the time for questions. I still ask her all the time about all of my puppy mom questions. She's amazing! I heard about her on this site and she was referred to as a "very ethical breeder." Now that I know her, those words make so much sense. She loves her dogs and breeds with the highest standards in every way. Once you have a Promise dog, you are part of the Promise family. I wouldn't have it any other way. If you are considering Promise Kennels, feel free to PM me. ... And yes, I'm gushing. I have the best dog ever.


----------



## TheresaD

LDBgolden said:


> I have an 18 week old puppy from Promise Kennels and it was the best decision of my life. My puppy is handsome, smart/easily trainable, and friendly. I got him at 10 weeks old and Judy had already taught him sit and down, crate trained him (he was potty trained within a day or so of coming home), socialized him to all kinds of noises and sounds (the 4th of July fireworks didn't phase him and he's so easy to bathe and groom), and was available all the time for questions. I still ask her all the time about all of my puppy mom questions. She's amazing! I heard about her on this site and she was referred to as a "very ethical breeder." Now that I know her, those words make so much sense. She loves her dogs and breeds with the highest standards in every way. Once you have a Promise dog, you are part of the Promise family. I wouldn't have it any other way. If you are considering Promise Kennels, feel free to PM me. ... And yes, I'm gushing. I have the best dog ever.


Yes, Judy Inman is a really great lady. We have friends that have a new Champion out of Judy's breeding program. Very, very nice dogs and she is the epitome of ethical.


----------



## PromisePlus

Hi. Not sure if it's okay to post - so feel free to delete. 
Thanks Dana and Theresa for putting this list together. 
And thank you for the kind words about me and our dogs/breeding. 

And I apologize, as I am one with a website that needs to be updated!!! BADLY! I'll do my best to work on that this month. We have a lot of dog activities and getting ready for the GRCA National so have to find time around that and working FT. Luckily husband Ron is home and a Dog Trainer/Behaviorist. 

THANKS AGAIN for putting together this list! You both are awesome! Can't wait to see all those titles on the other side of Gibb's name!

Judy Inman - Promise Kennels


----------



## DogOwner

What a great list since I live in Southern California. I notice one breeder is right by me. LOL. I did rescue a golden retriever puppy recently but if I ever decide to get another puppy, I would touch base with some of these breeders. Thanks again. Now, if I only knew some good places to go for puppy training.


----------



## SunnynSey

Just wanted to add Marjorie Blake of Quailwood Retrievers in Bakersfield still breeds and actually has a litter on the ground now. Joanne Scott of Scotts 24K in Exeter is expecting a litter as well. I got Sunny and Stella from Marjorie and Seymour from Joanne and couldn't be happier with them.


----------



## msheidiann

SunnynSey said:


> Just wanted to add Marjorie Blake of Quailwood Retrievers in Bakersfield still breeds and actually has a litter on the ground now. Joanne Scott of Scotts 24K in Exeter is expecting a litter as well. I got Sunny and Stella from Marjorie and Seymour from Joanne and couldn't be happier with them.


I was never able to get ahold of Marjorie, so we put a deposit on a pup from Joanne Scott's upcoming litter. We are very excited!


----------



## mistyinca

LDBgolden said:


> I have an 18 week old puppy from Promise Kennels and it was the best decision of my life. My puppy is handsome, smart/easily trainable, and friendly. I got him at 10 weeks old and Judy had already taught him sit and down, crate trained him (he was potty trained within a day or so of coming home), socialized him to all kinds of noises and sounds (the 4th of July fireworks didn't phase him and he's so easy to bathe and groom), and was available all the time for questions. I still ask her all the time about all of my puppy mom questions. She's amazing! I heard about her on this site and she was referred to as a "very ethical breeder." Now that I know her, those words make so much sense. She loves her dogs and breeds with the highest standards in every way. Once you have a Promise dog, you are part of the Promise family. I wouldn't have it any other way. If you are considering Promise Kennels, feel free to PM me. ... And yes, I'm gushing. I have the best dog ever.


What an adorable puppy! He looks so much like our Neo who went to the rainbow bridge at age 13 last year. Do you know if she has any upcoming litters?


----------



## Gabriel-MyGoldenBaby

*Thank you*

Thank you Dana for this helpful post. I sent a nice letter to each of the recommended ones. I really appreciate your posting this. : )


----------



## Adriel

I'm originally from El Cajon California, so peeked my interest.

Does anyone know if any of these Goldens went into Service Dog work?

Bought my DGWGN from Oregon, so don't mind looking out of state for my helper, but understand if that is an issue.

I mean, so lost in trying to find the next Service Dog... Was easy as Ember was a rescue and truly adopted me (basically refused to accept mother as her human and boycotted food).

Thank y'all for the help!


----------



## Zzzake

Thank you so much for this post! Looking to get a Golden in the next year or so, doing my homework ahead of time.


----------



## sevendays

Hello,

This is my first post; I've been looking at the boards a lot to get information to help me in my search for a GR puppy. I have been looking for a puppy for a while now in SoCal and I think I've spoken to half the breeders out there, so wanted to let people know about one of my experiences. I wrote to a woman named Tina Valencia, asking if she has any available puppies and if they have clearances. She said they have two litters, and that I could come on Saturday to pick a dog and sign a waiver (I'm not even sure what the waiver would be). She didn't say whether they had clearances, didn't ask one question about me, just wanted me to show up with $2500. I asked twice for the AKC numbers and when she finally gave them to me, I found that the mothers of both litters only have Eye and Heart clearances and no Elbow and Hip in OFA (SR60516405 and SR79697601). When I told her I wasn't interested, she started sending me emails about Jesus Christ and each time I wrote back saying I wasn't accepting messages from her, she'd write a longer rambling email. Now, she may have proof of clearance somewhere else, I didn't want to ask; in my experience searching the decent breeders have everything in OFA if it exists. Anyway I wanted to let everyone know what they're in for with her since I think she's a relatively new breeder, and I thought I'd save someone else a little aggravation. I was frankly shocked when I found that puppies with good pedigrees are going for $2500, and for that kind of money, the parents better have every clearance passed and documented.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Here is the sire of the litter's OFA page- Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
looks like a long line of no hip/elbow clearances.
The dam OFA page- Orthopedic Foundation for Animals
Another long line of no hip/elbow. Both dogs involved have inadequate cardiac clearances. 
I think you dodged a bullet for sure!!!
They do not have hip/elbow clearances, and 'daddy' has already had at least 3 litters beginning at around 9 mo old. NOT a reputable breeder unless the reputation is a bad one.

Found her website- the name says it all: http://goldens4sale.com/


----------



## sevendays

OMG I didn't even know her website name. Unbelievable. I am currently talking to a breeder who also used this father as their stud, but her dam is over 2 yo and has all her clearances. The father is now over 2 yo and he has a PennHip clearance. I'm trying to understand whether PennHip is much less reliable than OFA as well.

This has really been quite a process, as I said I've contacted so many breeders, and they either don't have any litters, or don't have the clearances that they say they do, or they're charging over $3500 which I'm just not willing to pay. I know a dog is priceless but that is just exorbitant. I am talking to a couple of people now who I think are reputable and reasonable, and as soon as I know for sure I'm going to come back here and give an update, because while this list has been helpful it is a bit out of date and there are a lot of good breeders that aren't on it.


----------



## Prism Goldens

I would say that the sire's cardiac clearance is still inadequate. Better that the dam has clearances, but his are still not sufficient. Also, on PH- don't let the %tile get you. You can be in the80% and still have loose hips. You want the DI number for each hip.

Cardiac clearances by cardiologist are not hard to get. The cardio guys are very accessable, they do clinics at dog shows (and it is only around $40) and even if you go to their office you're still only looking at $50 or so. What these dogs have is a pet vet's ear listening/saying 'ok' /signing the paperwork. It's nothing I'd want to rely on. Practitioners are great at lots of things but when you are in a breed with cardiac problems, you want a cardiologist who has a tuned ear to do your clearances, not just while you're in getting shots an aside, 'oh yeah, I need you to sign this- you just listened to her heart'.


----------



## LJack

Prism Goldens said:


> What these dogs have is a pet vet's ear listening/saying 'ok' /signing the paperwork. It's nothing I'd want to rely on. Practitioners are great at lots of things but when you are in a breed with cardiac problems, you want a cardiologist who has a tuned ear to do your clearances, not just while you're in getting shots an aside, 'oh yeah, I need you to sign this- you just listened to her heart'.


It is interesting to note that OFA is in the middle of a transition to the Advaced Cardiac Database that will eliminate the ability for practitioner and specialist heart certifications. http://www.ofa.org/pdf/ACA_Announcement.pdf

So, it has been years that the GRCA put the Cardiologist level certification in the COE and now OFA is phasing out every vet who does not have the ACVIM/ECVIM cardiology credentials. This is why I also feel a pet vet certification is like not having one at all. Very deficient especially if the price tag of the pup is over $1000. 

My recommendation is always search for a breeder who has it all OFA for you. It should look like the image below. If not, move on. It is more difficult to find that than it should be and is even more so in breeders who focus on the fad markets for single traits like size or color. Sadly, doing the right thing is costly in money and time, which cuts into the profits these breeders tend to be all anout. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## hkl

Thank you for this list! It certainly helps when searching for a future golden retriever. I have a question - does anyone know of any future litters that would possibly be available to go to a new home in mid-late December? If there are any particular breeders that you can think of, please let me know.


----------



## LJack

hkl said:


> Thank you for this list! It certainly helps when searching for a future golden retriever. I have a question - does anyone know of any future litters that would possibly be available to go to a new home in mid-late December? If there are any particular breeders that you can think of, please let me know.


Oh, the mad dash for Christmas puppies. It is very common thing especially when some people find this is one of the very few times of the year they have time off of work. 

I will say, you are already a little late to the table especially for the really good breeders with full certifications. These litters would already have to have been bred and momma dogs need to be pregnant now. It is very common for the good breeders to have full waiting lists prior to breeding even taking place. I would start getting very serious about contacting breeders. Be pleasant and give detail about your family and what your dream puppy would be. If the breeders don't have any, reply back with a thank you and ask if they know anyone who is expecting a litter. 

Take some time and educate yourself on health certifications. If health is important to you don't let a time line take priority. Here is a info graphic that might help.


----------



## Nish

Hello Dana,

Can you provide me your thoughts on SaddleCreek Farms? I was also wondering if you had any suggestions on NorCal breeders


----------



## Sandy22

Nish said:


> Hello Dana,
> 
> Can you provide me your thoughts on SaddleCreek Farms? I was also wondering if you had any suggestions on NorCal breeders


I'm not Dana, but I wanted to share this post that was invaluable to me when searching for our puppy earlier this year. Good luck!

I have some recommendations! I just did this search. 
Here is a good list for SoCal breeders: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/...ders-list.html (Southern California Breeders List)

Sunbeam Goldens in So Cal. Cathie probably won't have any litters until 2018, but she can direct you to others who will. 

Osprey Goldens in Nor Cal

Birnam Woods - NorCal

Aubridge Goldens - Sacramento

Foxfire Goldens - Petaluma

Master's Goldens - NorCal

A Promise Kennel - I want to say Central CA

Scotts 24k Goldens - Central CA

Emberain Goldens in Petaluma - these will be very high energy field goldens if that is something you're interested in

Shyan Goldens - Oregon


----------



## LJack

Nish said:


> Hello Dana,
> 
> Can you provide me your thoughts on SaddleCreek Farms? I was also wondering if you had any suggestions on NorCal breeders


I am not Dana either but here is what I see. 
4 litters born with in 12 days. That is a lot of puppies. It takes an extraordinary amount of effort to raise and socialize puppies well. Just imagine if there is a dozen puppies and each gets a 5 minute personal training session, that is an hour not including time between to get supplies, leashes and of course the puppies. And puppies require much more than 5 minutes of care and training. 

Depending on the litter, there are expired or deficient health certifications. I am seeing this on several dams. Either the heart is not done by a Cardiologist or out of date eye exams. The deficient heart certifications are puzzling to me as she has the correct Cardiologist certifications on several dogs but not all.


----------



## Prism Goldens

Not Dana either- but I want to input that this breeder is tied to Sandar- do a search on this site re: Sandar. 
Sandar has been in big AKC trouble over time, and that they are close enough that Sandar would lease a bitch to them would make me very leery (this is the one named Big Bug). People's relationships often define who they are. 

Without paid help, raising 4 litters born within two weeks of each other would be nearly impossible to do well. 
Of the Cash X Wynette litter, she is lacking cardiac clearance that meets CoE of GRCA, yet she says she abides by CoE. 
Wynette has two half sibs through the sire who failed hips and two who failed elbows
Wynette is also leased from Sandar. 
Then to The next litter- Ruskae, also leased from Sandar. inadequate cardiac clearance.
Cho X Ella- Ella's eyes are out of date (but she has an adequate cardiac clearance)
Next litter is Gio X Jolie- also leased from Sandar. I am seeing a pattern. It seems this breeder's own dogs she gets cardiac from a cardiologist. The leases are by practitioner. 
edit:
I suppose I should have written this more cohesively, but I wrote as I researched so it doesn't read well.


----------



## mistyinca

Dear mistyinca,

You are subscribed to the thread "Southern California Breeders List" by DanaRuns, there have been 4 post(s) to this thread, the last poster was Prism Goldens.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...334057-southern-california-breeders-list.html

These following posts were made to the thread:

I just checked and I was actually NOT subscribed to this thread. So I just subscribed and unsubscribed. I would like to not receive email notifications. Anyone know why I would get this above email when the thread tools said I was not subscribed? Thank you.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

mistyinca said:


> Dear mistyinca,
> 
> You are subscribed to the thread "Southern California Breeders List" by DanaRuns, there have been 4 post(s) to this thread, the last poster was Prism Goldens.
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...334057-southern-california-breeders-list.html
> 
> These following posts were made to the thread:
> 
> I just checked and I was actually NOT subscribed to this thread. So I just subscribed and unsubscribed. I would like to not receive email notifications. Anyone know why I would get this above email when the thread tools said I was not subscribed? Thank you.


Sending you a PM with some info


----------



## Nish

Wow! Thank you for all the research and info


----------



## Nish

Thank you so much!! This is super helpful


----------



## DanaRuns

Hi. Just jumping in briefly to say that even though I posted this thread awhile ago, it is still relevant. Thanks for all the comments, additions, opinions and thoughts to make this list better.


----------



## Darnold

I have a question, I see that birch hollow goldens are on this list of breeders you recommend? I did a search of them on this site and found a thread saying not such nice things about them but that was back in 2014, I was wondering if you still believe in this breeder? Thank you


----------



## DanaRuns

Danielle Arnold said:


> I have a question, I see that birch hollow goldens are on this list of breeders you recommend? I did a search of them on this site and found a thread saying not such nice things about them but that was back in 2014, I was wondering if you still believe in this breeder? Thank you


I'm not sure they are breeding anymore. There was a move from California to Texas, and then some personal issues. Why do you ask? Do you have new information?


----------



## Darnold

According to breeders.net they have moved back to cali and are now in tehachapi CA


----------



## powerlogix

Has anyone heard of Ann Floerke from https://www.pets4you.com/pages/goldensr4lovin/ ?


----------



## 5arbusto

*any opinion on a breeder called shadow mountain golden retrievers?*

newbie here needing some assistance!!!

I'm new to the forum and have been trying to absorb all the info I can on the web. this forum is great and this thread has a wealth of knowledge. I live in orange county and have used the list by dana to email breeders that's within a 50 mile radius. been filling out countless puppy questionnaires.

during one of my web searches, I came across a breeder in moreno valley called shadow mountain golden retrievers. Shadow Mountain Goldens, Golden Retrievers, Moreno Valley, Ca

they have a very detailed website with tons of info. they include pics of health clearance certificates of their adult dogs. they seem to be very popular and have a very long wait list. I can't find any reviews or opinions on them online and was hoping that members here have some insight in them and whether or not they are a breeder of healthy pups.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LJack

5arbusto said:


> they have a very detailed website with tons of info. they include pics of health clearance certificates of their adult dogs. they seem to be very popular and have a very long wait list. I can't find any reviews or opinions on them online and was hoping that members here have some insight in them and whether or not they are a breeder of healthy pups.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


They talk a good game but the health certifications are not complete. Every dog I have looked at has a deficient practitioner heart certification (it should be a Cardiologist) and none had a current eye certification which is an annual certification. 

I would add that for $2000 they are very overpriced for value. At that price or maybe $500 more you could get fully verifiable health certifications on the parents plus previous generations, likely also DNA testing for PRA, icthyosis and more, plus parents with some sort of competition achievement. For $2000 I am just not seeing the value when 1/2 the health certifications are expired or deficient and the dogs have largely vacant pedigrees. It is clear these dogs have a job, it is making puppies for the breeder to sell. Sadly they are not doing it responsibly when it comes to health certifications and as a claimed GRCA member they know better and are not following the Code of Ethics.

I have attached some resources that might help. Always get registered names or numbers then check them on Orthopedic Foundation for Animals. 

I would try Premier Goldens. 
Good luck!


----------



## Prism Goldens

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals this is their stud dog. His eyes are out of date, and his cardiac is not sufficient to clear him of heart disease. He has two offspring in OFA, one of which appears to have failed hips- thats a 50% fail rate. 
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals this is one of their girls. Ditto above on heart and eyes, and her dam had no clearances at all. 
Orthopedic Foundation for Animals another of their girls. Same on heart and eyes, and neither of her parents had clearances on OFA and the one offspring on OFA did not pass hips.
Duchess has no clearances on OFA, nor does Sierra. And Duchess had a litter in the spring last and the claim that she had her health certs is on the site. 
This guy makes puppies=that's all he does. They should be priced below 1200 for the pedigrees offered, many of which are vacant for four generations or more.


----------



## Prism Goldens

LJack said:


> It is clear these dogs have a job, it is making puppies for the breeder to sell. Sadly they are not doing it responsibly when it comes to health certifications and as a claimed GRCA member they know better and are not following the Code of Ethics.


And this is a good reason for all GRCA members to subscribe to hot topics, and check out every single applicant- the BOD can't verify every applicant (and he IS a member btw) and all it takes is a few notes from folks who find someone lacking...


----------



## 5arbusto

thank you so much for the info and thoroughly analyzing that breeder's website. after reading the multiple responses, I have promptly cancelled my appointment with that breeder.

I have sent emails to some of the *breeders that was listed by Dana in the beginning of this thread. fingers crossed that we find a nice and healthy puppy to join our family. 

some other questions.... what's the general price range for a golden puppy? I understand that we will need to pay more for quality and that pricing can also depend on the parent's lineage and titles. however, just wanted to get a ballpark number so that we will know if a breeder is overpricing a pup or not. when is it appropriate to ask about pricing? we prefer to meet the breeder and the adult goldens before putting money down for a deposit for a waiting list. do most breeders allow site visits? 

thanks again.


----------



## Brave

The prices I've seen are around $1500-$1800. But I'm just starting my search.


----------



## DanaRuns

5arbusto said:


> thank you so much for the info and thoroughly analyzing that breeder's website. after reading the multiple responses, I have promptly cancelled my appointment with that breeder.
> 
> I have sent emails to some of the *breeders that was listed by Dana in the beginning of this thread. fingers crossed that we find a nice and healthy puppy to join our family.
> 
> some other questions.... what's the general price range for a golden puppy? I understand that we will need to pay more for quality and that pricing can also depend on the parent's lineage and titles. however, just wanted to get a ballpark number so that we will know if a breeder is overpricing a pup or not. when is it appropriate to ask about pricing? we prefer to meet the breeder and the adult goldens before putting money down for a deposit for a waiting list. do most breeders allow site visits?
> 
> thanks again.


In Southern California you can expect a well-bred puppy to see for between $2000-2500.


----------



## DanaRuns

On the list on Page 1 I have a note that Esquire Goldens was not breeding at the time I created this list. Well, Esquire is breeding now. It would be nice if one of the mods would kindly edit the first post to remove the comment that Esquire is not currently breeding. It is.


----------



## DanaRuns

DanaRuns said:


> On the list on Page 1 I have a note that Esquire Goldens was not breeding at the time I created this list. Well, Esquire is breeding now. It would be nice if one of the mods would kindly edit the first post to remove the comment that Esquire is not currently breeding. It is.


Apparently in response to the above message, the mods (specifically Lisa -- Kalhayd) not only declined to remove the reference to not breeding, but deleted me altogether out of the list of 35 breeders on Page 1 of this thread, saying it was a rule violation for me to include my own kennel in the list. Including myself wasn't solicitation, it was informational. It also was apparently not a rule violation for the THREE YEARS it has been on the list, with mods posting in this thread over all that time. But now, suddenly, it's a rule violation to include my own kennel in a list of SoCal breeders.

Just seems vindictive, to me. And also it has the effect of having me advertise all the other breeders in my area, actually driving puppy buyers away from me. Which is fine, I suppose, but is also discriminatory. Obviously, by this thread I was not advertising or trying to sell puppies. I was trying to give comprehensive information to potential puppy buyers as a way of helping people. Now, my kennel name in there that has been on the list for three years is suddenly a violation of the rules?!?!?!?!?

Seems like a slap in the face.

Lisa, how about deleting the entire thread, then, please? That would be more fair.


----------



## Rob's GRs

DanaRuns said:


> Apparently in response to the above message, the mods (specifically Lisa -- Kalhayd) not only declined to remove the reference to not breeding, but deleted me altogether out of the list of 35 breeders on Page 1 of this thread, saying it was a rule violation for me to include my own kennel in the list. Including myself wasn't solicitation, it was informational. It also was apparently not a rule violation for the THREE YEARS it has been on the list, with mods posting in this thread over all that time. But now, suddenly, it's a rule violation to include my own kennel in a list of SoCal breeders.
> 
> Just seems vindictive, to me. And also it has the effect of having me advertise all the other breeders in my area, actually driving puppy buyers away from me. Which is fine, I suppose, but is also discriminatory. Obviously, by this thread I was not advertising or trying to sell puppies. I was trying to give comprehensive information to potential puppy buyers as a way of helping people. Now, my kennel name in there that has been on the list for three years is suddenly a violation of the rules?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Seems like a slap in the face.
> 
> Lisa, how about deleting the entire thread, then, please? That would be more fair.


It was not Lisa decision, it was voted on by the Mod team. Rules are rules.


----------



## cwag

I hesitate to jump into this and I appreciate the rules and their purpose but in this case it does seem unfair to Esquire and defeats the main purpose of helping people find all the best breeders in So Cal. Is there another way? Maybe someone else (a neutral person) could post a new up to date thread?


----------



## DanaRuns

Rob's GRs said:


> It was not Lisa decision, it was voted on by the Mod team. Rules are rules.


*Rule 4. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members are not to engage in spamming or any personal/business advertising without permission. – Unsolicited advertising , junk mail, "spamming," chain letters for self-promotion for monetary gain is not permitted, which may also include links to your sales oriented websites or informational sites that also contain sales or personal/business advertising. This applies not only to the body of a posting but also to member’s signatures, thread titles, images, sounds, PMs, emails through this website, etc. . Links that connect to websites will not be considered unauthorized solicitations unless the link or the website content appears to be intended as a means of personal solicitation/monetary gains of a GRF member as determined by GRF Forum Management Team and/or the VerticalScope Inc. in its sole discretion. ... No Member will post advertising for any kind of breeding, stud services, discussions of proposed puppy/dog sales or availability. Members that are breeders shall not post links to their websites. (Breeder links posted by members for only verification purposes is acceptable) Announcements and pictures by a forum member breeder of new litters of puppies are considered the sharing of joyfulness and are permitted. What is not acceptable in these announcements/posts is any discussion of accepting applications, pricing, and other business information (such as web links, e-mail addresses or phone numbers) relevant to their own litters or obvious intention of ‘trolling’ for puppy buyers. The two points to be emphasized with this rule are the unsolicited nature of advertisements and that it is done without prior permission. *

So, let's recap:

It wasn't an advertisement, it was included in a list of 35 other breeders in a thread intended as education and resources for those looking for ethically bred puppies in SoCal.

I didn't post a link to our website.

I didn't advertise puppies, stud services, proposed puppy/dog sales or availability.

I wasn't spamming.

I wasn't engaged in "personal advertising." It was an informational list of 35 breeders in my area; a resource for members who may want a well-bred, ethically-bred puppy, and I listed the breeders I know who are ethical breeders. I am one such breeder.

As such, it was not "self promotion for monetary gain." Nor "personal or business advertising." 

Nor did I " include links to your sales oriented websites or informational sites that also contain sales or personal/business advertising." I included links to other breeders' sites, but not my own.

I did not engage in "any discussion of accepting applications, pricing, and other business information (such as web links, e-mail addresses or phone numbers) relevant to their own litters."

Nor was I engaging in "‘trolling’ for puppy buyers."

Note that it says that "The two points to be emphasized with this rule are the unsolicited nature of *advertisements* and that it is done *without prior permission*." I did not engage in unsolicited advertisements, and as for "permission," none was needed because I was not advertising puppies, but nevertheless the fact that my post has been up for THREE YEARS with moderators posting in this thread constitutes implied consent (and I don't mean that rhetorically, but legally. I'm an attorney, I know these things).

Please put my kennel name (Esquire Goldens) and our personal names (Theresa and Dana Douglas....heck, you can leave my name off if you want) back on the first post on Page 1, in the alphabetical order that I spent hours researching and creating for the benefit of all who are looking for ethically bred puppies.

It should be quite obvious to an unbiased person that the intent of this thread was not to advertise for my own puppies, but to add to the overall resources for those seeking puppies bred according to the GRCA Code of Ethics, and the fact that I am one such ethical person out of the three dozen others mentioned does not constitute "advertising" or "trolling for puppies." It is informational and educational. I didn't even link to my own website for goodness sakes! With the dearth of ethically bred puppies and the huge number of people searching for them (often in vain, just read these threads), one would think that you would welcome the inclusion. By editing me out, you make it sound as if I am not one of the ethical breeders in SoCal, which implication communicated to others on this forum tends to harm my reputation in the Golden community and is defamatory.

Again, I believe this is done for a vindictive purpose and is discriminatory. Either put the information back up or delete this entire thread, please. Face it, you made a mistake on this one. Please correct it.


----------



## Prism Goldens

I have made a few errors in this interpreted vein, and never intend to do so. But in this case, it seems that I should be able to, for instance, make a list of SE reputable breeders and include myself on it. If I could not do so, that would be leaving off a really good breeder (imho). It would not be a complete list without me. 
I get it not to say "I have puppies coming! Please contact me for info" or something like that- but in this case, it seems to me that Dana is being hurt simply because she's a member here and lends her valuable advice to those seeking well-bred puppies. I don't know her in real life, but do know if I made a NW list, she would be on it. Because SHE made the list, it seems unfair she isn't being allowed to update her listing there. 

That's my .02 which no one probably cares about- and I have thought about making a SE list, but if I cannot be on it, I am not going to.


----------



## DanaRuns

I'll go farther and observe that a reluctance to delete the thread, itself, is an admission that the intent and effect of this thread is informational and educational, not advertising. You know that's the truth. You've known it for three years. Please restore the information you errantly deleted. I am NOT in violation of the rules.


----------



## Rob's GRs

Sorry but we will not discuss this decision any further, the Mod team is following the rules. List of breeders need to be done without ones self included if they are posting it. I am sorry but this is to prevent several issues. No more will be discussed here from any of the Mod team on this matter as per Rule #15.


----------



## DanaRuns

Then please delete the entire thread, as you have arbitrarily defied the intent of the thread by the redaction. I would not have posted the thread had I known you would do this three years later.


----------



## kardut

As someone who's been searching for a puppy (and accidentally swiped a "thank" button while scrolling through on my phone), just want to say, FWIW, that complete directories of reputable breeders in various geographic areas are an invaluable resource. In no way would I consider the addition of a breeder as advertising. In fact, would consider the omission as a warning to avoid that breeder, no matter how responsible he/she may be


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanaRuns

kardut said:


> In fact, would consider the omission as a warning to avoid that breeder, no matter how responsible he/she may be.


Exactly. Thank you.

Perhaps someone would be kind enough to copy and paste the first post in this thread into a new thread with the exact same thread title, and then include me in it?


----------



## kwhit

This is crazy. We are supposed to be an educational board for newbies to the breed to learn. Excluding a breeder that does everything right is insane! How are people supposed to be educated in what to look for in a breeder if one of the best is excluded from the list?!?!?! We all enjoyed watching their last litter grow. We all learned how it should be done in raising a litter to be the best they can be for their new families. But now they're excluded. This is so crazy to me. Just don't get it...


----------



## kwhit

DanaRuns said:


> Exactly. Thank you.
> 
> Perhaps someone would be kind enough to copy and paste the first post in this thread into a new thread with the exact same thread title, and then include me in it?


Done. I put the Facebook page if that's okay. If there is another link you'd rather have me use
let me know.


----------



## SheetsSM

Dana recommend you request this thread be locked (unless the rules for that request by an OP are being arbitrarily enforced as well) since it won't be deleted and then the other thread that kwhit started become bumped to be the primary. Sad that this is another instance of failing to see the forrest from all of the trees.


----------



## SheetsSM

Prism Goldens said:


> I have made a few errors in this interpreted vein, and never intend to do so. But in this case, it seems that I should be able to, for instance, make a list of SE reputable breeders and include myself on it. If I could not do so, that would be leaving off a really good breeder (imho). It would not be a complete list without me.
> I get it not to say "I have puppies coming! Please contact me for info" or something like that- but in this case, it seems to me that Dana is being hurt simply because she's a member here and lends her valuable advice to those seeking well-bred puppies. I don't know her in real life, but do know if I made a NW list, she would be on it. Because SHE made the list, it seems unfair she isn't being allowed to update her listing there.
> 
> That's my .02 which no one probably cares about- and I have thought about making a SE list, but if I cannot be on it, I am not going to.


If you make a list, I'm willing to post, not a breeder so can't be construed as violating rules (though looking at recent interpretations, who knows...) absolute shame that the intent for education is obviously not a priority


----------

